# Help! Hair or fuzz in his eye



## Timmy's Parents (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi everyone...
It's been awhile since I've been here. Everything is going very well with Timmy!! He is 9 months and being cuter and cuter everyday. 

In his right eye I noticed there is a hair or a fuzz in his eye. It almost looks like a small string or hair. Please help me... how do I take it out? On Saturday he went to the groomer so I don't know if maybe he got some of his hair in his eye or what.

Thank you!!!
~Pri~


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You can take a little eye wash such as Fresh Eyes Collyrium and
flood the eye with that to wash out the debris.


----------

